
Recording screen activity with QuickTime Player - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/79759/recording-screen-activity-quicktime-player
======
nobody_nowhere
Wonderful for any number of things. I use SnagIt for this when I'm on windows.

One other great use is recording webexes or other screensharings of products
you want to perform more detailed analysis of later.

------
arthurk
Great feature but Quicktime can only records videos in the current screen
resolution.

And honestly, I don't think a 6-step tutorial is necessary for this.

